# How to creat a mock up rhinestone design in WinPCSign



## mydivaboutique (Aug 13, 2011)

I have lots of design ideas, but I don't want to make a bunch of t-shirts and waste material. Can somebody please list the directions on how to make a mock up design in WinPCSign. Thanks!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

mydivaboutique said:


> I have lots of design ideas, but I don't want to make a bunch of t-shirts and waste material. Can somebody please list the directions on how to make a mock up design in WinPCSign. Thanks!



:welcome:

There is a very helpful forum for WinPCSign Login


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mydivaboutique said:


> I have lots of design ideas, but I don't want to make a bunch of t-shirts and waste material. Can somebody please list the directions on how to make a mock up design in WinPCSign. Thanks!


Hopefully someone with experience will also share the information here so they don't have to register some where else just to learn


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you just want to show contrast, draw a box around the design in the color shirt...and then go to tool bar and send the box to back....or if you want to do a shirt, bring a shirt image, color as you want and put the rhinestones on top


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I export the image with the desired color of the stones in a .jpg format and just as Charles mentioned, import on to your shirt image.


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

After you save the cutting file..the design you want to cut, you change the stones to your design colors. Once that is done you go to the left hand column and click on the square. You trace around your image and make the square the background color of choice. You then go to Shape>Order>Send to back. Then, just export the entire image as a jpg or whatever. This is how I do it.

Make sure you name it something else and when you are done, don't save the changes to the wpc file or you will lose the cutting file. 

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you not export it as a pdf? I like pdfs better than jpeg or bitmap for this.


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, I just said jpg because that is what I use for customer proofs. You can do pdf, jpg, eps, etc.


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

what is the best way to send the proof to avoid someone recreating it?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Watermark..the image and low resolution.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont think any rhinestone transfer is hard to duplicate,even with low res and watermarks.... but if you dont put your design out there how will it sell? I can tell you that there isnt any of stoners here that are copying others work.This has always been a helpful place,if it wasnt most of us wouldnt come here.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

mydivaboutique said:


> I have lots of design ideas, but I don't want to make a bunch of t-shirts and waste material. Can somebody please list the directions on how to make a mock up design in WinPCSign. Thanks!


Hi Diva, This is pretty easy to do. You do not want to waste material like you said for every design. It is best to make the mock ups and then you can cut the template once you get your first sale of the design. This will save you alot of time and money.  Scott is a guru at the WinPCSign PRO software. I learn everything from him for the software. I will get this post to him to try and help you out best.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here you go mydiva, hope this helps if you need anything else just ask.

How to make a proof in winpcsign 2010 and 2012.mp4 - YouTube


----------

